# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Downlight holes

## nberry83

I managed to drill 24 holes for our downlights to go in without hitting a beam and the last 4 I had to drill I hit beams. move the position of the light by 20mm, patch the old holes and all good.

----------


## chalkyt

Yep. A couple of test/pilot holes when drilling blind do wonders. Best one I saw was someone cut through the ceiling rafters from below to install light fittings. They thought that the gyprock was a bit tough, but didn't think to have a look!

----------


## Steffen595

the real mistake was to put downlights in in 1st place, would like to kill former owner for that.

----------

